# I need serious help



## andygotpits (May 8, 2009)

i got a problem i got a all white dog and a blue brindle with blue eyes and i got a white and brown female which would i have a better chance getting blue eyed puppies listen everyone jus be easy cause i do love pitbulls and i do know what i am doing breeding them i jus asked cause my wife likes the blue eyed dogs that is all


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

man ive seen too many people post on here questions like this. the last one that got a good laugh out of me was someone asking "how do you register dogs and start my own bloodline?" 

EVERYONE has questions, but some of them lead us to believe that youre not breeding for the well being of the breed, but for the color and that is NOT ok.

Before you go about searching for a blue eyed pup you might want to consider that merle patterns, all white dogs, and blue eyes can be indicators of health problems to come. 

Please do not breed your dogs if youre in it for the COLOR.. or anything else besides for the well being of the breed. The people who are reputable breeders have decades of experience with apbts under their belt.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

you should do your research and ask questions. the genetic defect that creates that eye color goes alot deeper than the eyes. rule *1, breeding should be done only for the betterment of the breed. there is already billions of below standard dogs out there.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

:goodpost:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

andygotpits said:


> i got a problem i got a all white dog and a blue brindle with blue eyes and i got a white and brown female which would i have a better chance getting blue eyed puppies


You sure do have a problem ....

Breeding Defects is not even an option if you want to be respected as a reputable breeder. Blue eyes in the breed is serious fault. It's apparent you have no idea what your doing. I say you should learn more about the breed first maybe find a breeding mentor who has years of successful exp producing these dogs, evaluate your dogs individually to see if they are even worth breeding ... evaluate your reasoning for breeding to begin with if your breeding for money than your just a Back Yard Breeder and will not benefit the breed in anyway. And last but not least ... Please leave breeding to those who know what they are doing. We don't need anymore pretty puppies in shelters. Best of Luck to you .. Please check out these threads posted below I think you will find them useful

This is straight from the UKC webiste:


*
EYES - Eyes are medium size, round and set well apart and low on the skull. All colors are equally acceptable except blue, which is a serious fault. Haw should not be visible.

Serious Faults: Bulging eyes; both eyes not matched in color; blue eyes.

*

Please read these threads:

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/13410-seven-stage-apprenticeship-breeders.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/2931-breeders-code-ethics.html


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope that you stick around and learn some more about this wonderful breed. The first questions you should be asking are what betterment will my dog bring to the breed if I breed her? Have you worked her do you shows? What bloodline do you have? Do you have a mentor to help you? Those all need to be answered before you consider breeding your dog.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

andygotpits said:


> i got a problem i got a all white dog and a blue brindle with blue eyes and i got a white and brown female which would i have a better chance getting blue eyed puppies


I will admit, i am not as passionate about the breed as many of the people here. So i am not going to tread on you about breeding for color, even though i disagree with it.

But i do have a issue breeding dogs with defects which affects their health and well being. It is a well documented fact that blue eyes are associated with a number of health issues. And on top of that it is considered a serious fault in the breed by any conformation standard.

So why exactly are you breeding a dog with higher risk of health issues, plus its a conformation fault? The only reason i can think of is money. Please feel free to correct me if i am wrong at my guess.

But if you are doing it for money, let me just say, breeders who do it for money breed dogs they can sell for the highest profit ignoring health and conformation issues and are ones primarily responsible for destroying the breeds integrity.

I seriously hope you reconsider breeding dogs all together let alone dogs with blue eyes, if you need money, get a job. Breeding is not a job, its a passion.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

....dude.... *I* got blue eyes....


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> ....dude.... *I* got blue eyes....


Blue eyes is a result of a genetic mutation, its ok man, even though your a mutant..we still love ya..lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really don't think that was called for Staffydaddy.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

it was a joke my bad!


----------



## andygotpits (May 8, 2009)

no worries i got my dogs on here now if u would like to take a look


----------



## andygotpits (May 8, 2009)

please do not preach to me about breeding i was one of the biggest breeders in Columbus ohio at the age of 22 i am jus wondering because my wife likes the blue eyed dogs. i just got out of jail after doing wrong and serving 15 months and i am tryen to rebuild my yard that is all sorry if i offened u


----------



## andygotpits (May 8, 2009)

woah u guys are getting this all wrong for one i do know what i am doing breeding dogs and 2 my wife likes the blue eyes that is the only reason i asked


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

andygotpits said:


> please do not preach to me about breeding i was one of the biggest breeders in Columbus ohio at the age of 22 i am jus wondering because my wife likes the blue eyed dogs. i just got out of jail after doing wrong and serving 15 months and i am tryen to rebuild my yard that is all sorry if i offened u


well now... being the biggest breeder in a BSL ridden state isn't really something I would really brag about either. If your wife likes blue eyed dogs get her a catalouha, sheltie, or a australian shepard. You still have the health issues to worry about, but at least they aren't considered faults and won't add to the pitbull over population in the shelters due to the problems that follow the genetic defect.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

:goodpost: neela!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry for being so harsh Andy. Since your wife likes blue eyed dogs, why don't you just buy her one? There are plenty of people selling those dogs. 

Its just that i find breeding in a weak trait lowers the breeds standard. In nature such traits would be weeded out by natural selection. Since natural selection is null and void in controlled breeding, breeders should do the right thing and only pass on the best traits to the future generations.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

:goodpost: Leon!!


----------



## andygotpits (May 8, 2009)

u guys are right u know what this site aint nothing yall think u know everything when u dont even give ppl the right to ask questions im 24 been breeding dogs since i was 13 i jus dont mess with bloodlines with blue eyes i like eli cowboy and china girl grand champ material


----------



## andygotpits (May 8, 2009)

thanks man i am tired of the sarcasism


----------



## andygotpits (May 8, 2009)

Leon said:


> Sorry for being so harsh Andy. Since your wife likes blue eyed dogs, why don't you just buy her one? There are plenty of people selling those dogs.
> 
> Its just that i find breeding in a weak trait lowers the breeds standard. In nature such traits would be weeded out by natural selection. Since natural selection is null and void in controlled breeding, breeders should do the right thing and only pass on the best traits to the future generations.


Thank u jus tryen to please the wife but everyone wants to chew me out maybe this site aint for me i jus wanted the world to see my beautiful dogs


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

There is a lot of passion on this forum regarding breeding dogs. While some are not as opinionated as others, we all want to avoid bringing more puppies into this world (esp BYB). I think it would be a good idea if your wife is set on blue eyes then look for a puppy with blue eyes....but remember that if you get a puppy with blue eyes they may change color as he or she ages. If you have been a breeder for that long I am sure all of us on here would love to see some old photos of your dogs and puppies along with their peds!! Everyone on here loves to look at those


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

andygotpits said:


> woah u guys are getting this all wrong for one i do know what i am doing breeding dogs and 2 my wife likes the blue eyes that is the only reason i asked


I don't mean to sound a like a d*ck but if you knew about breeding you wouldn't have come on here with an opening statement like that. Call me an a**hole hell I have been called worse .. But you were asking us what the chances were of having a litter with all blue eyes if you bred your dog who already has blue eyes to another dog. If you knew as much as you claim to know about breeding regardless of how much your wife likes blue eyed pups you would know that breeding faults is not even an option. Good Breeder's or big time breeder's such as yourself no better than to do this.

Anyway .. I am not trying to offend you or tell you how to run your operation you asked a question and I answered it the only way I know how. Those articles I posted were for your benefit. Even the best of the best don't know it all 

As far as this not being the right forum for you .. Only you can determine that .. Most people here are very passionate about the breed and will go out of their way to educate. You have to be able to take constructive critsim when you are posting asking for help about a situation if you ever want to learn anything or grow with this breed you have to be able to listen and put pride aside. None of us know it all not even you


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

For your info *ALL *pups or born with Blue eyes just change with age, get em while there young and theres no problem


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

..... Contact lenses......

That's the ticket!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

andygotpits said:


> woah u guys are getting this all wrong for one *i do know what i am doing breeding dogs* and 2 my wife likes the blue eyes that is the only reason i asked


Two dogs F**king and making a litter don't mean you know what the f**k your doing dude! WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

andygotpits said:


> Thank u jus tryen to please the wife but everyone wants to chew me out maybe this site aint for me i jus wanted the world to see my beautiful dogs


Its perfectly fine to please the wife, i mean after all sleeping on the couch is not pleasant lol. But the thing is, it seems like your wife wants blue eyed dogs as a novelty, heck i think blue eyed dogs are freaking cute. I can assure you, if you told your wife about the health risks facing blue eyed dogs, i am sure she will reconsider.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

don't get so offensive we all get into this breed on the wrong side of the track and then go to the right side of the track. Most people on here just want to better the breed and stop the bsl. We all know what kind of crap this breed takes day by day and the only way we can save it is to come together depite everyones opinions and differences and do whats best for the breed. Breeding should only be done to fit standards and make the best of the best there are enough half done dogs out there and the only way to confince society that there is nothing wrong with this breed is to breed them to there standards and working ability. Wein out the health problems and temperment problems relating to human agression cause we all know this breed was made to be a family pet and a working dog and back then half done wasnt good enough only the best was good enough. Thats how we have to think about it now so that we can safe our wonderful breed. So dont get upset when others try to understand why you would do this cause they know its not whats best for the breed. Just take the critism and think about how it makes others feel. We all want this breed to be around for many many years to come. We all have to do our part to protect it.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

:woof: :goodpost: SFK :goodpost: :woof:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

FYI you usually start your own thread for this stuff.... Without papers you'll never know... Looks like it could be. Gorgeous dog ... Good for you! What's a jockey lot?


----------



## brendal121 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks for the compliment its a flea market around here


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Marty said it best! Calling yourself a breeder at 13 years old is just ignorant. I think you brought some of this on by being defensive about the comments. If you are the breeder you say you are you should already know the answer to this question. Being a BYB at 13 years old does not qualify you as an expert on the breed. You don't have to like everyones opinions but don't ask a question if you are not ready to take the criticism for it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i just posted on your page andy


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

wow seems like you just took everyones opinions you asked for and said you are all wrong. Even when they helped you and gave you sites so you can show your wife hey this is not good for the dog can we maybe get you a huskie or maybe on of the other above mentioned breeds. Like everyone else if you were such a great breeder you would already have known this and this thread would be a pointless question for you. Trust me nobody was intentionally trying to harass you or call you out. They where just helping you so you would not breed an unhealthy dog. 

Take it for constructive criticism not for harassment. Because thats all it is.


----------



## LuvMyPittys09 (Apr 21, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Marty said it best! Calling yourself a breeder at 13 years old is just ignorant. I think you brought some of this on by being defensive about the comments. If you are the breeder you say you are you should already know the answer to this question. Being a BYB at 13 years old does not qualify you as an expert on the breed. You don't have to like everyones opinions but don't ask a question if you are not ready to take the criticism for it.


Well said!:goodpost:


----------



## LuvMyPittys09 (Apr 21, 2009)

athena08 said:


> wow seems like you just took everyones opinions you asked for and said you are all wrong. Even when they helped you and gave you sites so you can show your wife hey this is not good for the dog can we maybe get you a huskie or maybe on of the other above mentioned breeds. Like everyone else if you were such a great breeder you would already have known this and this thread would be a pointless question for you. Trust me nobody was intentionally trying to harass you or call you out. They where just helping you so you would not breed an unhealthy dog.
> 
> Take it for constructive criticism not for harassment. Because thats all it is.


Also well said


----------

